
Give Up Your Data to Cure Disease - dr_
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/07/opinion/sunday/give-up-your-data-to-cure-disease.html?action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=opinion-c-col-left-region&region=opinion-c-col-left-region&WT.nav=opinion-c-col-left-region
======
LinuxBender
Isn't this a similar argument made during WWII by the German scientists that
were performing medical experiments on prisoners of war to benefit the greater
good? Ethics aside, were they scientifically correct?

